
Show HN: DontEdit – A writing tool that doesn't allow you to edit or delete - ibopm
http://dontedit.now.sh/
======
MrAwesomeSauce
I like the idea and love the simplicity. Not sure if I would benefit from not
looking and editing as I write as I tend to do that all the time, but I'm
going to try it with this and see how it pans out.

Great job!

~~~
ibopm
Thanks MrAwesomeSauce! Do let me know if you have any feedback from this :)

------
ibopm
I found that I had the best success getting my thoughts down on the paper when
I told myself not to look back and edit. So I decided to do an experiment and
made a mini-webapp to do this.

In the app, you can only see the current line you are typing, and you are
allowed three backspaces at a time (combinations are allowed).

There's also a visual of blurred text in the background to help you feel like
you are achieving some progress.

This was just a fun experiment, but I wanted to get some feedback to see if
people actually would want to use this sort of thing.

~~~
rohannair
Dunno man, kinda seems like you should have made this trustless, distributed,
anonymous and immutable.

~~~
ibopm
Haha, ICO incoming.

------
fiatjaf
I can edit if I type 1, backspace 3, type 1 backspace 3 and so on.

But I don't like this whole thing of never editing, never looking back, move
forward and break things anyway.

~~~
ibopm
Yeah, that was intentional. Maybe it's not for everyone, but I just want to
say that it's not that you never edit. The point is just to get your thoughts
down on the page first.

I used this to write my first book and it took 48 hours. And then I spent
months editing it before I published it.

------
aennyta
Not a fan really, what if you are interrupted while writing and have to look
back?

